
Three Pillars of Agile - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/three-pillars-of-agile-9197ae52bf47
======
LegitGandalf
Anyone else notice that Agile basically became an excuse to place Project
Management Institute trained project managers in scrums as "Scrum Masters" to
ask people if they are going to check their code in by Friday 5 days a week?
Because all software engineers need is constant pressure to crank out quality
code, right?

I knew it was bad for the industry when a teammate told me "Look man, just
check it in, QA will let you know if there are problems on Monday."

